# a while back



## sam (Jun 25, 2006)

well the Basket case light/weight I got off this list got blasted and primed friday.The bike brand/builder was I.D. by an on-line friend from London,as a James Fothergill.But it took a year to see another fothergill on ebay(most likely the only one ever offered)My frame was in the process of being painted when I got it---kinda---really bad type of paint job that had just gone on the fork and the frame was sanded in parts so as to remove all decals etc.(but at least he wrote down the name(mis-spelled) and put it on a card stuck in the seat tube.So it gets the top coat early this week!And after contacting the ebay Fothergill seller he was nice to send me jpg.s of the badge.The re-pop decals went to the printer also friday.Takes a while!---sam


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2006)

sounds great! please post some photos in the project post in the general section when you get some. I would love to see it!


----------



## sam (Aug 6, 2006)

As I said it takes a while ---still waiting on decals---but the project is rideable.I'll still be adj.the brakes,chain saddle etc while i wait on the decals.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2006)

very pretty I love the color. very subtle. I bet it rides like a dream.


----------

